# Ice-O-Lator Washing Machine method.



## bud.uncle (Jan 24, 2009)

For those bigger runs.....................

hxxp://www.ice-o-lator.nl/



> *Top Loading Washing Machine (3 bags) ** 180.00
> 
> *220-220-70 mc (3 bags)
> 
> ...



hxxp://www.pollinator.nl/upload/pollinator/Manuals/eng/man_Wash_eng.pdf


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 24, 2009)

Ice-O-Lator Guide :
Washing Machine method.



> The Ice-O-lator is the simplest & most efficient extraction method for the collection of mature resin glands from plant material. The use of very precise sieve size ensures only the collection of the desirable mature resin glands. As out door & indoor grown plants have different sized resin glands (Outdoor being smaller) we stock both outdoor & indoor Ice-O-Lator kits designed for the different types of plants. The washing machine was designed to agitate the dirt from the fibres of your clothes, therefore the washing machine is also brilliant at agitating the resin glands from plant material. Instead of washing powder to aid the agitation we use very cold water & blocks of ice. The cold water hardens the resin glands & plant material, causing the plant material to hold together better. The movement of the water & ice cause the resin glands to drop off their brittle pedestals and sink in the water. For those who wish to process a few kilos a day (4-6 dry leaf, 6-10 wet leaf) we have found the washing machine is a brilliant way to decrease the workload considerably. In the following photos we will show you how we have incorporated a washing
> machine into the Ice-O-Lator process and use it to great effect with very little work involved.
> 
> *Step 1:*
> ...


----------

